# 4X4 A Class - There is a God



## Admin (Feb 26, 2016)

OK I did not think they existed and in fact I was told that they did not by Hymer at the Motorhome show yesterday.

BUT THEY DO!







3.0 190 BHP 4X4 Hymer A Class

Center and rear diff locks.

Air suspension with adjustable ride / off road height

Low range gearbox

pinch me please!


[video=youtube;4iQ9w7dP43M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iQ9w7dP43M[/video]

I am going to have a whip around the £95,000 I need to buy one.


----------



## Admin (Feb 26, 2016)

[video=youtube;c6UqE6m97GE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6UqE6m97GE[/video]


----------



## Admin (Feb 26, 2016)

[video=youtube;ZEQqn7E5xfI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEQqn7E5xfI[/video]


----------



## Admin (Feb 26, 2016)

Same setup as the ML-T

[video=youtube;wcNKa9Ogcq0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcNKa9Ogcq0[/video]


----------



## Admin (Feb 26, 2016)

They do a FIAT Hymercar too

[video=youtube;Jk0jQgbF86s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jk0jQgbF86s[/video]


----------



## carol (Feb 26, 2016)

Admin said:


> [video=youtube;c6UqE6m97GE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6UqE6m97GE[/video]



It's drivers like that that give us motorhomers a bad name, tut tut...


----------



## Admin (Feb 26, 2016)

swiftcamper said:


> Only one problem it's a Hymer



You don't like any motorhomes.

In fact the only thing you do like is your chainsaw!


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 26, 2016)

Admin said:


> You don't like any motorhomes.
> 
> In fact the only thing you do like is your chainsaw!



Don't let him wind you up Phil. 

I like your new tax deductible mobile office, get one ordered.


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 26, 2016)

Admin said:


> [video=youtube;c6UqE6m97GE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6UqE6m97GE[/video]



That's not clever. Think of all of the broken bone china and smashed bottles of wine!!!

They look quite capable though  Nice.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 26, 2016)

Need to work on that rear hangover though, I can see a few of those getting damaged. 

Looking for the specs, I find it hard to believe it has central & rear difflock for that price. Thats all aftermarket work and expensive. 

Not surprised the dealer didn't know it existed. Most Mercedes sales people don't even know there is a 4x4 Sprinter.


----------



## iampatman (Feb 26, 2016)

Didn't actually show it getting to the top of the muddy hill in video #3. 

You're gonna have crockery, beer, wine, clothes etc.. all over the floor driving like video #1

Good Luck - I'm sure it's a steal at £95,000 :cool1::wacko:


----------



## oldish hippy (Feb 26, 2016)

ok i start it off i chuck 20 p in the pot for admins new camper


----------



## Admin (Feb 26, 2016)

Just to clarify (and stop rumours) I was joking when I said I was considering buying this van. I would need a lottery win to afford it.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 26, 2016)

mark61 said:


> Need to work on that rear hangover though, I can see a few of those getting damaged.
> 
> Looking for the specs, I find it hard to believe it has central & rear difflock for that price. Thats all aftermarket work and expensive.
> 
> Not surprised the dealer didn't know it existed. Most Mercedes sales people don't even know there is a 4x4 Sprinter.



Much to my surprise Hugo the Hymer came with a diff lock on the 416 twin wheel axle. It wasn't advertised as such so was a real bonus. It works well, so perhaps 4x4 isn't quite so attractive as it would appear. I did own a SWB Landy County once: that's proper off roading!
John


----------



## QFour (Feb 26, 2016)

I suppose it comes with a very large dustbin to throw everything in that just got broken.

Used to have a Series 3 for the odd Quarry. Don't think I would want to try one of them. Just imagine the flex in the body. Not going to last long using it like that.

..


----------



## ScamperVan (Feb 26, 2016)

Saw these last month - I'm still drooling!


----------



## Debs (Feb 26, 2016)

My preference would be the Bimobil on Iveco, they start at an eye watering £100.000. Now where did I put that lottery ticket?  :wacko::juggle::raofl::


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Feb 26, 2016)

There was no Hymers at the NEC other that the few on Lowdowns stand along with snotty salesmen. I went to Travelworld  at Telfordand there was a new 4X4 next to me in the carpark. It seems most of the Hymers for the UK this year are sold now so 2017 for the next lot. I  will not be getting one here if at all It would be Germany as they are a lot cheaper there and there are some last years ones going cheaper still if you look around, but all LHD though.


----------



## eddyt (Feb 26, 2016)

Admin said:


> Just to clarify (and stop rumours) I was joking when I said I was considering buying this van. I would need a lottery win to afford it.



There is 6500 active members if each gave you 15 pounds it might cover it


----------



## slingshot2000 (Feb 26, 2016)

Admin said:


> I am going to have a whip around the £95,000 I need to buy one.



Does this mean the subs "may" be going up ?


----------



## UKBiker (Feb 26, 2016)

*4x4H*

Have you looked at Bimobill

Jim


----------



## colinm (Feb 26, 2016)

The Fiat 4x4 campervan was on the Fiat stand at last years NEC, unfortunately all I could do was drool over the outside, no one on stand knew anything about it apart from you can't order one throu Fiat as it is strictly a after market mod, and they weren't letting any one inside it, although it looked pretty much standard fare.
p.s. I think I have a business card somewhere from manufacturers.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 26, 2016)

slingshot2000 said:


> Does this mean the subs "may" be going up ?



'Sub'stantially!


----------



## Steve121 (Feb 26, 2016)

mark61 said:


> Need to work on that rear hangover though, I can see a few of those getting damaged.
> 
> Looking for the specs, I find it hard to believe it has central & rear difflock for that price. Thats all aftermarket work and expensive.
> 
> Not surprised the dealer didn't know it existed. Most Mercedes sales people don't even know there is a 4x4 Sprinter.



Here's a photo of a 4X4 Sprinter next to my Defender 4X4 ambulance conversion. Both vehicles performed very well on BFG AT tyres along the infamous R703.




Dades Gorge, High Atlas, Morocco.


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 26, 2016)

Steve121 said:


> Here's a photo of a 4X4 Sprinter next to my Defender 4X4 ambulance conversion. Both vehicles performed very well on BFG AT tyres along the infamous R703.
> 
> View attachment 38430
> 
> Dades Gorge, High Atlas, Morocco.



Is that the infamous R703 in Ireland ?


----------



## Steve121 (Feb 26, 2016)

Debs said:


> My preference would be the Bimobil on Iveco, they start at an eye watering £100.000. Now where did I put that lottery ticket?  :wacko::juggle::raofl::



All Bimobil conversions, regardless of chassis, look extremely capable, but at a price! Top quality German engineering. 
Worth going to the Abenteuer & Allrad show to drool over them, as well as all the other great exhibits. More 4X4 motorhomes than you'll see anywhere else.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 26, 2016)

siimplyloco said:


> Much to my surprise Hugo the Hymer came with a diff lock on the 416 twin wheel axle. It wasn't advertised as such so was a real bonus. It works well, so perhaps 4x4 isn't quite so attractive as it would appear. I did own a SWB Landy County once: that's proper off roading!
> John



Yes, one of those details that have always set Hymer apart, diff locks were never a cheap option.

Only advantage of 4x4 is it's raised a little, and has a low box. Horses for course and all that.

The reason these 4x4 Sprinters are becoming so popular is cost. In 1998 a Sprinter 4x4 would have been a £10 or £12000 option. Now in it's simplest form it's about £5500 option.

As it happens I believe my new van is being built as we speak, and delivered to after market company on Monday, hopefully for an April delivery to UK.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 26, 2016)

Steve121 said:


> All Bimobil conversions, regardless of chassis, look extremely capable, but at a price! Top quality German engineering.
> Worth going to the Abenteuer & Allrad show to drool over them, as well as all the other great exhibits. More 4X4 motorhomes than you'll see anywhere else.



Will be there for a day or two.  Always look forward to that show.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 26, 2016)

Admin said:


> Just to clarify (and stop rumours) I was joking when I said I was considering buying this van. I would need a lottery win to afford it.



Just when i was going to offer you one of the 0"s at the end.:lol-053::lol-049:


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 26, 2016)

Think if i were spending my moneys i would go for the real thing.


----------



## Debs (Feb 26, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> Think if i were spending my moneys i would go for the real thing.



Ooh Trev, I've started drooling, they is some serious kit.


----------



## Asterix (Feb 26, 2016)

I came across a Swiss guy in this German ex military about a month ago,probably quite handy for the up coming nuclear holocaust...


----------



## oldish hippy (Feb 27, 2016)

http://www.wilkinsmotorcaravans.co.uk/stock-list/3817408  bottom of the page nellie not tofar from fromebridge ithink


----------



## insignia (Feb 27, 2016)

Admin said:


> [video=youtube;c6UqE6m97GE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6UqE6m97GE[/video]



There you go PROOF that there are spanners driving motorhome's, let's hope it's not got a removable steering wheel  :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## voyagerstan (Feb 27, 2016)

A bit low and the overhang to long forget going anywhere seriously off the beaten track . I've seen some real beautyful 4x4 over landers but most nice and shiny don't go near piste or sand , mind if I spent large amount of wedge I'd be cautious too.     Stan


----------



## Steve121 (Feb 27, 2016)

Polar Bear said:


> Is that the infamous R703 in Ireland ?



No, it's the one in the High Atlas mountains, Morocco.


----------



## mossypossy (Feb 27, 2016)

I will wait for the aquatic version.
Can't be long now.

4x4 motor barge.


----------



## 1807truckman (Feb 27, 2016)

Company I work for had a 4x4 Sprinter Road/Rail vehicle as a service van for the Rail vehicles we manufacture/convert, was a Sprinter 413 low geared so fairly thirsty when on road, that was around 8 years ago, I think they took the Rail gear off and sold it a few years back.


----------



## Martin P (Feb 27, 2016)

These are 4x4


----------



## listerdiesel (Feb 27, 2016)

The Vario was available as a 4X4 chassis, chassis-cab or panel van, there is one on ebay:

MERCEDES 814 VARIO 4X4 CREW CAB CHASSIS CAB EX ELECTRICITY BOARD.. YEAR 2002 | eBay

Peter


----------



## spigot (Feb 27, 2016)

Wild camping in Morocco recently we saw an *8x8*. I should have taken a photo.


----------



## listerdiesel (Feb 27, 2016)

spigot said:


> Wild camping in Morocco recently we saw an *8x8*. I should have taken a photo.



MAN 8X8 chassis, others do it as well, but the MAN is probably the class of the field.

One for sale:

UNICAT® ? Expedition Vehicles ? Second Hand ? MXXL 24 AH / MAN 8x8

Few more:

man 8x8 camper - Google Search

Peter


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 27, 2016)

listerdiesel said:


> MAN 8X8 chassis, others do it as well, but the MAN is probably the class of the field.
> 
> One for sale:
> 
> ...


A real mans toy,want want want.:tongue:


----------



## mark61 (Feb 27, 2016)

You won't be doing the lanes in the Pyrenees in those trucks. Desert is easy. Boys toys


----------



## spigot (Feb 27, 2016)

listerdiesel said:


> (null)



Looks mind-blowing, but how much?


----------



## mark61 (Feb 27, 2016)

spigot said:


> Looks mind-blowing, but how much?



I'll have a guess at £800 000, room to haggle a tank full of diesel.


----------



## Beemer (Feb 28, 2016)

Here's my Fiat Eura Mobil 6x6 with limo windows

 
The dream............The truth


----------



## listerdiesel (Feb 28, 2016)

mark61 said:


> I'll have a guess at £800 000, room to haggle a tank full of diesel.



Withams have the 8X6 models up for auction occasionally, but the 8X8 models are pretty rare.

Direct Sales - MOD Sales, Military Vehicles & Used Ex MOD Land Rovers for Sale

or these people:

Man 8x8 CAT A1 cargo truck with HIAB Crane for sale/ MOD direct sales, the UK

'Price On Application'.

Peter


----------



## dippingatoe (Feb 28, 2016)

Admin said:


> Same setup as the ML-T
> 
> [video=youtube;wcNKa9Ogcq0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcNKa9Ogcq0[/video]



Any links to this one please.  Can't seem to track it down on the internet


----------



## Admin (Feb 28, 2016)

dippingatoe said:


> Any links to this one please.  Can't seem to track it down on the internet



It is a Hymer ML-T 580 4X4

Hymer M-LT 580 4x4 motorhomes for sale


----------



## Asterix (Feb 28, 2016)

Admin said:


> It is a Hymer ML-T 580 4X4
> 
> Hymer M-LT 580 4x4 motorhomes for sale



Top marks for building a 4x4 motorhome...no marks for making it an auto!


----------



## mark61 (Feb 28, 2016)

Asterix said:


> Top marks for building a 4x4 motorhome...no marks for making it an auto!



Sure you could get a manual if ordering new. As far as Mercedes is concerned auto is an option.


----------



## Admin (Feb 28, 2016)

I want a 4x4 so that I don't damage the grass in the locations I stay. I really don't like to see the grass destroyed and big holes left by motorhomes wheel spinning.

I want a 4x4 so I can park on the beach without worrying about the incoming tide.

I want a 4x4 because they are more capable in poor weather and snow.

Crossing deserts, climbing quarry side, off road courses, extreme driving and other fun stuff is for purpose built vehicles.

I want comfort, space, storage and usability.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 28, 2016)

Admin said:


> I want a 4x4 so that I don't damage the grass in the locations I stay. I really don't like to see the grass destroyed and big holes left by motorhomes wheel spinning.
> 
> I want a 4x4 so I can park on the beach without worrying about the incoming tide.
> 
> ...



As far as the first point is concerned, you will be disappointed.  In standard form the Sprinter ( and the Fiat) rely on traction control, you won't leave big holes, but you will leave tracks of churned up ground.
Diff locks are the only way to reduce ground damage to a minimum, tyre choice makes a big difference too.

In the promobil video, the one with the snorkel is an Iglhaut conversion, that has centre and rear diff lock, but it's the price of a Sprinter plus £25000.


----------



## Admin (Feb 28, 2016)

mark61 said:


> As far as the first point is concerned, you will be disappointed.  In standard form the Sprinter ( and the Fiat) rely on traction control, you won't leave big holes, but you will leave tracks of churned up ground.
> Diff locks are the only way to reduce ground damage to a minimum, tyre choice makes a big difference too.
> 
> In the promobil video, the one with the snorkel is an Iglhaut conversion, that has centre and rear diff lock, but it's the price of a Sprinter plus £25000.



I will have to check but as far as I am aware the Alltrad / crosover versions includes air suspension and diff locks and even a snorkel if required.

[video=youtube;YLfXTSUPSsM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLfXTSUPSsM[/video]


----------



## Steve121 (Feb 28, 2016)

As Mark61 says, diff locks and appropriate tyres are the important factors. Contrary to popular belief, Mud Terrain tyres, with their more aggressive tread, are far less likely to damage soft ground, especially grass, as they grip rather than slip. 
Currently I'm using All Terrain treads which are a reasonable compromise, but even they will slip quite easily on wet grass. To minimise wheel spin, a very low gear (low range selected on transfer box, if fitted) combined with excellent clutch control is the way to go on any surface with low grip, especially snow and ice.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 28, 2016)

Admin said:


> I will have to check but as far as I am aware the Alltrad / crosover versions includes air suspension and diff locks and even a snorkel if required.



Thats on another Iglhaut conversion.  Willkommen bei den Allrad-Pionieren.

Chalk and cheese compared to this one advertised Hymer M-LT 580 4x4 motorhomes for sale

I'm struggling to find the specs of these Hymers, especially the A class.


----------



## spigot (Feb 28, 2016)

Admin said:


> I want a 4x4 so that I don't damage the grass in the locations I stay. I really don't like to see the grass destroyed and big holes left by motorhomes wheel spinning.
> 
> I want a 4x4 so I can park on the beach without worrying about the incoming tide.
> 
> ...



What you need is an *8x8*


----------



## Asterix (Feb 28, 2016)

mossypossy said:


> I will wait for the aquatic version.
> Can't be long now.
> 
> 4x4 motor barge.




Why wait?
CAMI Terra Wind Amphibious Motorcoach - YouTube


----------



## jamesuk (Feb 28, 2016)

I did once see an old 4x4 Hymer on a Fiat chassis. They do exist but very rare... I've always wanted a proper 4x4 van conversion but very hard to find them. This new Hymer is lovely but I would always prefer a full steel body for any proper off road stuff.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Feb 28, 2016)

Admin said:


> I will have to check but as far as I am aware the Alltrad / crosover versions includes air suspension and diff locks and even a snorkel if required.



We've been sliding around in the Alps a bit over the last 8 week so I've also been looking at these online, in fact we will be at the Hymer factory tomorrow to have a real look.  The pricelist/spec sheet sort of indicates that you can't have full (rear)air with the 4x4 though it does give the option of 4x4 on the biggest MI-L 620 and 630 models which the Hymer website says is not possible.  Will be clarifying that and several other things, like the effect of (disconnected) 4x4 on fuel consumption and whether the 4x4 is available on the 163hp engine or just the V6 190hp.

In reality I think just changing to rwd with a diff lock will make all the difference we really need though I do like the idea of an extra 8.5cm of ground clearance, going for full air instead would be more than adequate.

The other problem with 4x4 on the bigger van is the weight, 150kg plus if the V6 is needed that is another 50kg; 100kg for Alde heating plus another 30/40kg here and there and the 900kg payload starts to diminish rapidly.

Kev

Update on Tuesday


----------

